# Sass's debut!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Good luck Sass!!!!!*


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

C'mon, Sass! Move like your momma, and make Fallon and Heather proud! :wavey:


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Luck! You can do it Sass!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Luck Sass! Don't be nervous.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Deep breaths, Sass (and Heather too). Strutt your stuff and show them all you're somebody to be reckoned with.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck, beautiful Sass.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope that Sass and Heather did well


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How did it go???


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck Sass!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


Tiffany


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wishing her and you the best of luck!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

no points today! I guess she did ok...placed 3rd I think in a large bitch class. With that said this is her first show, first time away from home, first time with a handler...etc. So here's hoping tomorrow is our day.:crossfing

I do know Connies bitch (Ambertru) got the points in the bitch class and maybe the breed....Its hard to get any answers from these handlers


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Today was just practice! Good Luck tomorrow Sass!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Today was just practice! Good Luck tomorrow Sass!


Lets hope ...I am a bit miffed as the handler I hired passed her off to another handler b/c of a conflict. I understand this happens BUT she went from me to a stanger in transport yesterday, then to the handler, then to the show, then was passed off to someone else at ring time. Just alot for a dog to absorb when it's their 1st time out....If she was seasoned and solid I would not care in the least....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You're nicer , Heather, than I would have been.
I 'd be pissed if a handler I hired put my dog off on someone else!!! But I don't know anything about conformation shows really.

I am an over protective mama and don't trust my boys with hardly anyone. I didn't want to leave Gunner with my DH while I was in CO. But he babied him so I was relieved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

And no wonder poor Sass didn't do her best . She was probably wondering "Who the hell is this?"
Hopefully tomorrow she'll have the handler she knows.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> You're nicer , Heather, than I would have been.
> I 'd be pissed if a handler I hired put my dog off on someone else!!! But I don't know anything about conformation shows really.


lol....this Deb is something you have to get used to when using handlers. I prefer to show my own even if it means they take longer to finish. I may be just overprotective since she is Fallon's baby!!!  I am pleased she seems to be taking it all with a grain of salt  Let's pray there is NO conflict tomorrow!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and her day started out really bad yesterday. She is very used to the table BUT I bathed her and then put her on the table and turned on the dryer! well she spooked, the table collapsed, I scooped her off the floor, and put her back up, reassuring her all the while, she accepted the dryer, and let me finish the whole session, then we drove off to the transfer point, i gave her to another lady, to meet up with handler on route, then went to handler who was staying with another handler over night....

I hate work!! as it interferes with my LIFE!!!! lmao:doh::uhoh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Heather!! Nice job Sass...good luck tomorrow? Is this a 4 day show? Or do you Canada folks do something we American's dont? LOL...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Nice job Sass...good luck tomorrow? Is this a 4 day show?


It is a 4 day show, so lets hope one of the 4 is her day!  I got the catalouge and it is a very big english type entry. She is light in coat color anyhow :wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow She really did have a tough day... that must have played a roll... as I think she's gorgeous!!! Still have fingers crossed :crossfing

And I couldn't agree more with you here...


arcane said:


> I hate work!! as it interferes with my LIFE!!!! lmao:doh::uhoh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

looking at the schedule there may be another conflict today! I just want Sass to have a good time, and get used to the whole show enviroment. We have another show next week-end closer to home, where I have Boston in specials as well. His 1st time out since he was a baby and finished quickly. I am showing him there!! wahhoooo fun with my boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well poor Sass had a really tough weekend! She was tossed around like an old rag and got freaked on Sat due to generators set up right on top of the rings so her head just wasn't in it! Partly my fault as I haven't exposed her enough to loud unknown noises! :uhoh: Here is a pic of her with handler Colin Brownlee in the stack on Sat...as you can see structurally she is NICE but she certainly didn't show this off to the judges...she told me a huge story when I got home this morning so this week we are out to find many loud busy areas so that hopefully she is better prepared for our shows this coming weekend.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is hopping this weekend is packed with fun and no distractions. That picture is exactly why I am not a judge. Your handler reminds me of Curly from the Three Stooges. It is funny how my mind gets off on thigns like that and I forget what I am doing.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Here is hopping this weekend is packed with fun and no distractions. That picture is exactly why I am not a judge. Your handler reminds me of Curly from the Three Stooges. It is funny how my mind gets off on thigns like that and I forget what I am doing.


LOL Hooch so are you saying its the handlers fault she didn't win!!!:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if it had been me it would have been. I would have been laughing in the center wondeing if he was going to get up and rub his two hands on his face and make that weird sound. LOL Here is hoping good thigs this coming weekend.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Well if it had been me it would have been. I would have been laughing in the center wondeing if he was going to get up and rub his two hands on his face and make that weird sound. LOL Here is hoping good thigs this coming weekend.


OMG!!!!!!! thank you for that I am pretty bummed to say the least:wave:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have done some invetigating and I am pretty sure this is winner's Bitch and Best of Breed handlers visiting your handler the night before.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!!! omg I am splitting a gut here!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just read through the thread and end on The Three Stooges!!!! Too funny. He does look like Curly Sorry your girl spooked, but there's always tomorrow.

Good to see your humor is intact Hooch!!! I bet you're relishing being home. ........NYUCK,NYUCK,NYUCK!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> NYUCK,NYUCK,NYUCK!!!!!


That was the sound I was thinking of a couple of posts back. ROFL


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Well she looks beautiful, I'm sure her day will come. 

I'm taking my puppy to handling class again this Wednesday and her breeder is running the class, so I can't wait to see what she thinks about how she's coming along.

Good luck at the next show.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems so overwhelming from the pup's viewpoint. Are the first few shows usually for the experience? Sass is so pretty. Hootch is hillarious- I loved it. (But hope the handler is too busy for this forum!)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

**************


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thsi I just don't have a joke for. It is not funny at all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry. Poor girl... no wonder. I don't think I'd use that handler again but you know show business better than I!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

No it is NOT funny and could have Ruined this"quality" bitch.......i am just vibrating


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to you and her. It really could have messed her up. Sounds like it is time for a little around the ring chatter to start up.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I sympathize Heather totally. It used to tick me off when Dusty was specialling and his handler passed him off because of ring conflicts. Her priority was her boxers, she breeds them, but when we're at the largest dog show in Canada, Lower Mainland, that he had already taken a group 1 at the previous year, she passes him off? Huge grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. It got to the point that I told her WHO she could pass off to, because some of the handlers I had no use for. One year at Lower Mainland the handler she passed off to was rough with Dusty. He's a soft dog and shuts down with rough handling. Needless to say, the judge didn't even look twice at him.
Hopefully, this has not hurt your girl and she'll shine in the ring again.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well I have decided if she is to be shown it will be by "me" and only me .......no championship is worth this


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you, Heather. Sass will shine for you! She'll be so happy she's with her Mama!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have done some invetigating and I am pretty sure this is winner's Bitch and Best of Breed handlers visiting your handler the night before.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Colin wouldn't like that!!!! Iwon't tell if you don't....... BTW, Colin is a great handler & the dogs LOVE him! He put the final points on Nygel in style with a Group 2 & a Best Puppy in Group.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Colin wouldn't like that!!!! Iwon't tell if you don't....... BTW, Colin is a great handler & the dogs LOVE him! He put the final points on Nygel in style with a Group 2 & a Best Puppy in Group.


Too late Gwen -someone has called Colin and read him this thread, I guess folks really do need to get a life.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*******************************


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

is Colin the one who has passed your dog off on other handlers? 
If he is, I wouldn't feel bad.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that Heather. I've become soured quite a bit of late that there seems to be no end that some of the busy bodies on this forum will take. It seems someone feels it's their personal duty to stick their ugly noses into everyone elses business. Sometimes we all need to vent... but apparently this is NOT a safe haven for anyone!! Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Good luck, Sass!!! Hope you do VERY well!!!

I've got one out with a handler too. Not sure what area that Sass is showing, who is she out with? I have noticed that Spirit has been in NJ, VA, FL, and I think AR this weekend. I get to see her next weekend in FL - haven't seen her in about 1 1/2 months. I MISS HER SO BADLY!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

to all ...it is normal for handlers to have conflicts and pass off dogs if need be at shows. This I am well aware of and accept as part/parcel of using handlers. I have not said one word against any of the handlers that had Sass this weekend. I just posted about what a tough time Sass had at her first show, yes I was upset, perhaps I posted before I had calmed down ...BUT I felt for my girl, is there something wrong with her? I think not! Will she get over it? Most likely...it'll take some work on my part and lots of TLC...I am in no hurry and she will be shown by ME. End of discussion.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that Heather. I've become soured quite a bit of late that there seems to be no end that some of the busy bodies on this forum will take. It seems someone feels it's their personal duty to stick their ugly noses into everyone elses business. Sometimes we all need to vent... but apparently this is NOT a safe haven for anyone!! Again, I'm very sorry.


Hey Lego you said that very well and clear and concise. I guess thats an A+ for communication


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lego,
There is no proof that it was a member of the forum that might have read the information to Colin. Any visitor can look at the pages and pass it on to people. Since it is a public forum any information posted is out there in google in a very short time. 

Arcane,
I am sorry that your Sass had a very bad experience on her first show and hopefully with help and work from you she will get more comfortable and start winning everytime she goes out. She is a beautiful girl and I know Fallon is very proud of her.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> Hey Lego you said that very well and clear and concise. I guess thats an A+ for communication


Awww thanky!!! I'm glad someone can understand what I'm saying


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

arcane said:


> Too late Gwen -someone has called Colin and read him this thread, I guess folks really do need to get a life.


 I missed this. You're not serious? Did someone really do that, or just joking? That would just be in bad faith- no one hear was doing more than blowing of steam in a safe space. Please say you're kidding!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I missed this. You're not serious? Did someone really do that, or just joking? That would just be in bad faith- no one hear was doing more than blowing of steam in a safe space. Please say you're kidding!


Nope NOT kidding lets drop it. It really isn't worth rehashing. Colin and I had a good chat  I do hope he has a sense of humor over the three stooges portion!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My mother always said "think before you open your mouth", and "If you can't say anything nice about others, then don't say anything at all." 

I really do hope that Colin wasn't hurt as he's a GREAT handler, a GREAT guy &, hey, we all aren't supermodels!!!! It's also amazing how HOT weather can just wilt us away as I think that was the situation with Colin - it was one of the first hot weekends we had and a hot one it was. Hard on the dogs & hard on anyone attending the show!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, Colin is an EXCELLENT handler!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

can we please close this thread? there was no mention of handling skills or bashing of the handlers in question. It was about "my" dog, her 1st show weekend, in future I shall have little to share to this forum.


----------

